# Chaps. Do you use them? What kind do you like? Why?



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

I have been asking the same think and what I have been told is. Shot gun chaps do give you more protection from thorns and brush also warmer in cooler, and drier in wet weather. ****** are cooler in hot weather. This is all second hand info so take it for what it is worth.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

I have both...

It depends on what im doing but I like them both. I wear my chaps on trails and they've saved many jeans from tearing and kept me dry many times lol

and I wear them in winter for regular riding work

then summer I wear my ****** for ranch work but that's about it.








(really bad picture of me in my chaps haha)


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

I only wear shotgun chaps. 95% of the time I wear them riding whether I am trail riding or just out in the pasture working. Im very comfortable in them and it saves a lot of my poor blue jeans.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I have had both, Shotguns are great they do keep you warmer when its cold, but if its hot out they get a little warm. I love my ****** and will never be without a pair, I do ride from time to time without them but if I am "going on a Ride" I put on my ******. If I only had money for one pair.....man......I think I would go with.....thats hard, ****** I think ****** maybe yes I think so.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

I only have ****** myself. Wear them anytime I might head into an area with lots of thorns or nasty branches that prefer to stick a hole in you rather than give. When heading trails that are more open, I leave them in the trailer.


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Well I was the high bidder last night on a pair of shot guns we will see when we get them here. And Tony if you like maybe we can use them for a pattern for you to make you a pair.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Jim Andy said:


> Well I was the high bidder last night on a pair of shot guns we will see when we get them here. And Tony if you like maybe we can use them for a pattern for you to make you a pair.


That'll work. I have patterns for ******, and can interpolate those for batwings.

One interesting post on a fb page that I had not thought about was regarding wearing ****** in AZ cactus country. She said she wears shotguns, because the cactus always wants to poke you in the shins and ****** just don't help much for that. I'm sensitive to that. When I was about 4-5 years old, I fell off a horse into a pile of cholla (jumping cactus, in the vernacular). Luckily the memory is pretty foggy. Funny how your mind blocks some unpleasant memories like that.:lol:

I can see where ****** would be good for Texas mesquite country and AZ's higher desert elevations where there's more juniper and cedar than anything else.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

I still have an old pair of English schooling chaps, which I had custom-made back in the 90's. . .and I will still wear them on trail. I love having that extra added layer in cool weather, and it's a bonus when you're riding through areas with a lot of "little pricklies" that would otherwise catch on your jeans. They just bounce right off the smooth leather.

I vote "yes" on chaps. Better to have 'em and not need 'em, than need 'em and not have 'em.


----------



## Thunderspark (Oct 17, 2012)

thenrie said:


> A question for you. I am putting together my gear list for my Mexico to Canada trip in 2015. I have never worn chaps for my horse pack trips, but figure for a trip like this it's probably a good idea. Do you wear chaps? What kind of chaps do you prefer, and why? I am asking a bunch of folks these questions and will be posting the results on my blog, westerntrailrider.com. Thanks.


By any chance are you going on the Pacific Crest Trail? A good friend of mine is hoping in the next couple of years to ride from Canada to Mexico.....


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I wear ******. I have a pair of chaps a friend gave me but I've yet to get them tailored. She's about 4 inches taller than I am.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

The full shotguns are kinda handy when your horse brushes you up against some of these 5 foot tall cactus. We don't have the big cactus that Arizona does, But these are big enough


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Painted Horse said:


> The full shotguns are kinda handy when your horse brushes you up against some of these 5 foot tall cactus. We don't have the big cactus that Arizona does, But these are big enough


Yep. That's a cholla! I'm sure it was imported to Utah from AZ on a cow at some point.:lol:


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Thunderspark said:


> By any chance are you going on the Pacific Crest Trail? A good friend of mine is hoping in the next couple of years to ride from Canada to Mexico.....


Haha! I have thought I might need to ride back to my horse trailer in AZ on the PCT.:lol:


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

thenrie said:


> One interesting post on a fb page that I had not thought about was regarding wearing ****** in AZ cactus country. She said she wears shotguns, because the cactus always wants to poke you in the shins and ****** just don't help much for that. I'm sensitive to that. When I was about 4-5 years old, I fell off a horse into a pile of cholla (jumping cactus, in the vernacular).


I have logged many-a-miles in the AZ desert - cholla and all - and I never had a problem with just ******. If you run into a large cholla grove you can usually go around them, as they grow in large patches because the segmented pieces of the plant that fall off are what take root, and nothing really moves those segments around much once they fall except for the brave pack rat ever now and again. 

I must say your ride sounds like it's going to be spectacular, I am jealous!


----------



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

I'd say it all depends. I generally wear chaps of some sort anytime I ride, I like the extra grip. And hey, chaps just look way cool! 

That being said:


Shotguns hold in the heat - maybe a good thing up north?
****** help fend off tall brush and light rain but not much else (although they look way cool)
Another thing to think about is the material for your chaps. The purists here will cringe but sometimes leather may not be the best bet as even the best waterproofing will eventually soak through.

Here in the PNW I tend to favor a set of heavy oilskin shotgun chaps that turn aside our incessant rain. Filson makes some excellent, but spendy, oilskin chaps that will keep you dry and warm. 

What type of terrain, and associated climate, will your trip from Canada to Mexico take you through?


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

It will be desert to high mountains, but mostly dry climate. Even in the mountains it normally rains just an hour or so a day in the rainly season. Nothing like the endless rains you get up there.


----------



## foxhuntcowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a pair of brown Tough 1-Western fringe chaps and also a pair of black English schooling leather chaps I use.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm going to order patterns from Klenda Custom Saddlery, Custom Saddlemaker Bob Klenda. I decided to go ahead and order patterns for the #29 long ******, the #33 Arizona shotguns, and I may order a set of batwing patterns if they aren't rodeo/show type. I need to call them and ask.

I've been looking at leather and figure I'll just make a couple pair and start honing my leatherwork skills a little.

We'll see how it goes.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

I've always worn double fringe armitas. They have more too them than ******, but are not as heavy and bulky as batwings or shotguns. Here's me sporting my new oxblood pair.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Me too! I have black and white double fringe with pink corners! These are the ones I save for show or going the neighbors and I have my work pair. (pic taken at a ranch horse show in TX)

Husband just traded my favorite 5/8" bosal for a nice pair of shotguns, I think I might try some, everyone says they are toasty in the winter.


----------



## Wanstrom Horses (Dec 23, 2012)

^^I like those! Hubby has blue and white ones. I like woolies in the winter.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

My hubby likes blue and white too, LOL! He just has some pure white ones that actually look pretty fancy  he built some blue and white shotguns with double fringe tops and blue piping on the cuffs last winter. We let a friend take them, he loves them and wants to trade...he has a black and white rangy looking colt I have my eye on....tee he he he....payback for him trading off my favorite bosal..


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I wear some ****** from time to time. I like them but here in NC even they can get warm on a hot humid day. 

Cow chick, what weight of leather does your husband use for his armitas? I am thinking of trying my hand at making a pair. Also where did he get the pattern? Around here I can find ***** and batwing and maybe shotgun but not armitas.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I started a similar thread several months ago hoping santa clause might drop them under the tree....

Didn't happen and I'm still in a pair of snake proofs....

Hickman Saddlery - ******

Number 13, if the DW is still reading the forums!

Fireman, I stopped in at the local Tandy Leather shop and talked to the them about making a pair.....not sure if Tandy has a store in your area but you might look there. They have patterns, material etc......


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

gunslinger said:


> I started a similar thread several months ago hoping santa clause might drop them under the tree....
> 
> Didn't happen and I'm still in a pair of snake proofs....
> 
> ...


You need to leave a catalog laying around opened to the page. You could also circle the size and color that you want. Also, borrow her computer and leave multiple pages open showing not only this thread, but the page that has the item you want. Or you could just do what my DH does. Order it yourself.


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I wear ******, and with 16" boot tops I have never had any issues








not a great pic I know but the only other one I have is of me in ****** Im riding the wife's dressage saddle, and I cant let that one get out


----------



## jimj911 (Aug 12, 2009)

I prefer shotguns but it never really gets too hot in the Montana mountains. We do have heavy rain blow through though and with a good hat and duster you stay bone dry!


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Received my patterns yesterday from Klenda Saddlery yesterday. I bought plans for his #34 Arizona chaps, #26 ******, and #44 batwings. I'll just make a pair of each and see what works best for me. I like the look of all three patterns. They are geared toward work chaps, rather than show or rodeo chaps, which is exactly what I was looking for.

Mr. Klenda took the time to talk with me a little and made sure I was getting what I wanted. He gave me advice on leather weight and stiffness, as well as how to make them more water/weather resistant. He also guided me toward a good leather supplier.

We'll see how it goes and I'll post some pics when I'm done. Don't hold you breath, though. I'm not even finished with my stitching pony yet.

Thanks for all the input, folks. Happy riding!


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

I ride in English half chaps (the kind that goes to your knee and is designed to look like a full length boot)

I buy budget synthetic ones,they work very well and are comfortable.


----------



## aztrailrider (Apr 19, 2011)

I have and wear both shotgun chaps and ******. I don't find the chaps to be a lot hotter to wear than the ****** in the warm weather. I do find the chaps to be much warmer in the cold. Since you are limited to one type for your great trip, I would recommend chaps.


----------



## thenrie (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks. I ended up buying patterns and leather for ******, batwings, and Arizona shotguns. We'll see what I like the best. I will have some resupply stops along the way, so I could change if I found it necessary. However, I think I will probably go with the AZ shotguns for the ride. Seem like good all around work-type chaps. I like the leather I got for them.

I will be ordering the hardware for the chaps next week, but I won't get to work on them until the end of May. Going to be out of town for a while.


----------

